# shark fishing in the surf



## Flyinsaucer172 (Oct 12, 2005)

does anyone know how the shark fishing is from shore? and if so what type of bait and setups


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

It can be done... Have not landed one yet... but here is the thread that got me started...
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18672


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I've used the rig discussed in the previous thread as well as a subtle variation on the pompano double drop rig. Depending on where you're fishing, and the common size of the sharks you can tailor your style. I tend to use a sliding sinker rig for my kayaked line that sits deep off a sandbar where the big boys play. As well as the long line, I use a doubledrop wire hook rig for the smaller species fished <25-50 yds from shore. I came to learn about double drop wire rigs from some fellow fisherman who were fishing at Playlinda and they were hammering 3-4 ft spinners while I was having less than stellar luck. The wire double drop rigs can be purchased at all types of tackle stores but be wary. Not every store sells ones that can handle the roiling, twisting, VW bug dynamic of the smaller sharks. I gave up entirely on theirs and I created homemade drop rigs of my own using 90# wire and all top of the line swivels, clasps, and sleeves. They cost me around $2/piece not including circle hooks (I use 4-6 o/ Owner brand gorrilas). However they're worth it as you never know what will hit these rigs and it's nice to be secure in your tackle. Here was what I managed to wrangle in last weekend on the double drop rig








"small" female barndoor skate. 36.5" across from wingtip to wingtip. Estimated to be ~35-40 lbs. Filleted 20 lbs of meat off of her when bagged and weighed at home.









Here's a little view of what my double drops look like. I will admit that the clasps need to be replaced about every other trip as they're the weak point of the rig. But it's a quick clip of the old clasp and resnapping in a replacement (cheap maintainence/easy repair).


----------

